# soybean field herbicides?



## taxiwardance (Aug 8, 2009)

I dont know what i can do at this point but any input would be greatly appreciated. I live next to a soybean field out in the middle of BFE and have had some plants growing for a while now. Well a few days ago i noticed that some of the plants were yellowing then i noticed that all of the leaves were going limp and some of the plants were just about dead. There are still a couple plants where the leaves look to be trying to hold out but they are all starting to turn yellow, curl over, and go completly limp before they look like they are done for. I started looking around and noticed that everything other than the soybeans looked like it was dying, then i noticed tire track marks in the field so i know someones came through and sprayed herbicieds while i was at work but i dont know what to do. they are not in the field but off to the side. So i'm thinking some of the spary drifted off on the plants but some were affected more than others. Does anyone have any advice on what i might be able to do here. I will try just about anything.


----------



## StoneyBud (Aug 8, 2009)

Most farmers won't tolerate someone using their land to grow weed. If you saw fresh tire tracks right next to your plants and the plants are now croaking, I'd say the guy in that truck might have sprayed them with something nasty to purposely kill them.

They look pretty bad man. If they've been sprayed with "Round-up" or something like it, then they may be goners.

Watch them for a couple more days and see if they melt. If so, then I'd say someone did them in.

The plants near them look very healthy. That's why I say it looks like it was intentional.

Seems like they would have just yanked them up if that's the case though.


----------



## taxiwardance (Aug 8, 2009)

All the plants other than the soybeans are bad, look at pic number one on the left in the back. Its just a empty patch of weeds that also got hit. I know the guy that owns the farm and he smokes but doesn&#8217;t know I grow anything, as its off where nobody would know who put it there. but I&#8217;m wondering if I can save them or transplant them to another area. I hit them with some miracle grow and tried to do what I could but I think I might be to late.

Most of the plants around them that look good are the soybeans so it had to be strong enough to kill weeds but not harm the soybeans?


----------



## taxiwardance (Aug 8, 2009)

The tire tracks were about 20 feet from the plants not really near them but still in the area its kind of hard to explain how this guy set his field up but left a huge empty area close to where i am.


----------

